# Classic Equine Legacy sizing help



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I know u asked for classic equine  I found this if it will help u at all .








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would not get a small. Med, possibly even large. I have a 15 hand gelding that wears large. 14.3 mare with lighter bone that wears mediums.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I would not get a small. Med, possibly even large. I have a 15 hand gelding that wears large. 14.3 mare with lighter bone that wears mediums.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The size chart you posted are for pro choice ventech elites... i wan to get classic equines legacy boots. Pro choice and classic equine have different sizing charts.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I use mediums on one of my horses, who is stocky and 14.3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

joseeandjade11 said:


> The size chart you posted are for pro choice ventech elites... i wan to get classic equines legacy boots. Pro choice and classic equine have different sizing charts.


Wooooppss , just noticed that i quoted the wrong thread!! So sorry about that! :S


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Horsecrazy4 said:


> I know u asked for classic equine  I found this if it will help u at all .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes thank you  i replied on the wrong thread earlier im so sorry, and yes this chart only helps if i would get the pro choice elites because they ar emeasured differently, classic equine you have to measure the cannon bone and with pro choice you measure the fetlock  i measured my mare's fetlocks and she's a 10'' so in between of the small and medium so i would get medieum if i were to buy pro choice


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a brand new pair of medium Legacy's I have to sell now as I got the medium for my mare and they def are too small. I went out and I did the cannon measurement from their sizing chart and ordered the large and those are perfect so I would say rather than the weight portion of their chart just go with whichever size her cannon circumference falls in  that is what worked best for me as I only went by weight the first time and they were too small.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you, yes i've seen the chart and im not really comparing to the size because my mare is 14.3 but she's not very stocky. Here's what i found for the classic equine's size chart. My mare's front cannon bone measures 7.5. So my guess is she would be in the small but would she also fit the medium? This is why im confused. It would be more easier for me to get the mediums on pleasant ridge. to get the smalls, they have to order them because they don't have them.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

You have the same problem I do. My mare is 14.1 but I measured her at 7.5 as well. I bought the mediums in their other kind of boot, the one with hard plastic on it, anyway I wish I would have ordered the small. They seem just slightly to big and I have to tighten them as far as they will go. I am looking for some of the boots like the smb's and I will be ordering a small since I cannot find a store that actually sells a small.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> You have the same problem I do. My mare is 14.1 but I measured her at 7.5 as well. I bought the mediums in their other kind of boot, the one with hard plastic on it, anyway I wish I would have ordered the small. They seem just slightly to big and I have to tighten them as far as they will go. I am looking for some of the boots like the smb's and I will be ordering a small since I cannot find a store that actually sells a small.


Oh but if your looking for a smb pair be careful and be sure to measure them with the pro choice size chart, you will not get the same size results as classic euqine's sizing chart. See if i would order a pair of smb elites pro choice, i would get a medium because you have to measure the fetlock, not the cannon bone.  Just so you dont get the wrong size again
And thank you, with your comment i think i might go with the small instead


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nah I don't want the smb's just the CE that are like those since I have a different type of boot now. I kinda collect tack and stuff lol. Plus the smb's I need like an extra small lol.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> Nah I don't want the smb's just the CE that are like those since I have a different type of boot now. I kinda collect tack and stuff lol. Plus the smb's I need like an extra small lol.


Ah ok do classic equine even make extra smalls? lol I want to get the classic equine LEGACY's because ive heard a lot of good things about them and i really love the look of them especially the turquoise one, it's flashy and they look like a good quality boot. The pro choice looks very good as well but im not a total fan of pro choice


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I want the purple ones hehe as I have some purple plaid bell boots already. I do know the CE runs smaller than the PC. I have tried on the PC smb's and the medium is larger than my medium CE's.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the classic Equine Legacys and love them. My stockier mare was border line on the medium & large size and I went with the mediums, off the logic that if they were too small my other horse could use them. But all in all they fit great!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

poppy1356 said:


> I want the purple ones hehe as I have some purple plaid bell boots already. I do know the CE runs smaller than the PC. I have tried on the PC smb's and the medium is larger than my medium CE's.


Hummm thanks for letting me know about that, i also measured her fetlocks for pro choice and it's 10'' right in between the small and medium lol so i would go with the medium in pro choice. But with the CE i think i dont know if id be better with medium or small :shock:


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I decided to go with size Medium after all!
Looks like it's a great fit so i'm happy i didn't get size small 

Here's my girl with her new front CE Legacy boots <3


----------

